# I guess this is the place for this picture....



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I saw an opportunity and I took it...


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Cute! : ) This reminds me, does anyone know if we can post ANY FISH picture to the monthly Fish Pic Contest link, or are only Betta pics allowed?


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Since this is Betta Fish and Betta Fish Care I would think it highly unlikely other fish be allowed to be entered.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

It weird I'm still trying to figure out how these sites are connected. At the top of my page it says Tropicalfishkeeping but when replies come to my email they send me to bettafish which is a site that has a whole different look. Oh well. I have all kinds of fish including Betta so its all good. lol


----------

